# First horror/monster movie you saw?



## Johnny Thunder

Let's take a trip in the HauntForum way-back machine, boils and ghouls -

What is the first horror or monster movie you ever saw? Where did you see it? Did you like it? 

Tell us about the first genre flick you recall seeing, and any other cool details about your entre into the world of scary monsters!


----------



## morbidmike

my first was creature from the black lagoon... I saw it on tv when we first got cable like 1980... I liked the parts where I didnt have to cover my face with a pillow...I think the first movie I saw was star wars ...but now I love horror movies and wont really watch anything without killing ,monsters , or severe booty whippins....


----------



## Spooklights

The first real Horror movie I got to see was "The Shining". My Mom didn't like my sister and I to watch horror movies. I had to sneak out and see them without her knowing about it. Now, you have to understand that my sister and I were very sheltered while we were growing up. Up till that time, the most intense thing we saw was Star Wars. So "The Shining", with Jack Nicholson in all his psychopathic glory, was an experience and a half. I think we slept with a light on for a week. I loved it, but I think my sister swore off horror movies after that.


----------



## Sinister

The original *King Kong*. It was playing at a revival house when I lived in Pensacola when I was a kid. Kong was my favorite monster film at that time.

Then along came *Jaws*...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm guessing it had to be either the original "King Kong" or the original "Godzilla". Those are both among the earliest memories I have of watching a horror movie as a kid.


----------



## fick209

It may not be a "horror" movie, but I remember the 1st movie that scared the crap out of me. Not sure of my age at the time, but somewhere around 6 or 7 yrs old. Mom & Dad had just bought a VCR and my dad, my older brother & I watched the Disney Legend of Sleepy Hallow. I really need to find that movie and watch it again because all I remember of it is hiding either behind my dad's back or pulling a blanket up over my head.


----------



## Evil Andrew

For me it was _Don't Be Afraid of the Dark_ from 1973. It was a made-for-TV movie with Kim Darby. The premise is young couple inherit an old mansion inhabited by small demon-like creatures who are determined to make the wife (Kim Darby) one of their own. In one scene the demons have tied her up and are dragging her into the fireplace where they live. Scared me so bad I had nightmares for a month !!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

*what was your 1st horror movie?*

hi folks,what is the 1st horror movie you ever watched,if you can remember that far back lol,anyway minds is nightmare on elm street:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hmmm. Like Spooklights, I was also really sheltered growing up. I'd seen clips here and there of various scary movies, but I didn't take the plunge into scary movies till I was well out of the house. But, to answer the question, I believe it was Jeeper's Creepers. I was kinda sorta freaked out, as I knew better then to watch it with the lights out. It came on TV. 

I'll also say this, though I know it's not a horror move, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, left a mark on me. The child snatcher still creeps me out to this day. He's right on the level with Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## CoolDJTV

saw (the movie)


----------



## Spooky1

I can't remember anything from that long ago.  I do remember going to see the House of Dark Shadows at the drive-in as a young kid, but it wasn't the first.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well let's see? I started at a very early age, I think around 6 or 7. My Mom who was a Sunday School teacher was the one who introduced me to monster movies and to horror movies as well. My Dad thought they were stupid and always went to bed. 

We would stay up until around two in the morning to watch the double feature on TV. This was back in the 60's and we only had a black and white TV, which made it even more scary! I remember getting up the next morning to go to church, and feeling really tired. BUT IT WAS WORTH IT! 

So I'm thinking it was either Dracula or Frankenstein that was the first scary movie that I saw. That followed with The Mummy, The original Thing, Creature from the Black Lagoon, House on Haunted Hill, Hell House, and so on. Now I'm not talking about the remakes but all original movies. 

My mom? Well she watched these movies up until the day she died, so I have her to thank for it. I've been able to carry on the tradition with my wife and then my kids in watching monster/horror movies. I hope that they will carry on with their own kids as well.


----------



## austenandrews

Earliest one I can recall is The Mole People. I was maybe four or five? I remember thinking that monsters popping out of the ground was a cool and scary image.


----------



## FredKrueger

Mine was A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors when I was 5.


----------



## Lord Homicide

CHOPPING MALL was the earliest scary movie memory and I had a good reason for remembering it!

"Where shopping costs you an arm... and a leg!"


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I think mine was "Arnold". It was a 1974 movie that my mom took me to see. It was more of a comedy, but for a 5 year old, it was scary.


----------



## TarotByTara

GREMLINS... not necessarily a horror film by most peoples' standards, but to a 4 year old it was terrifying. then the next one was HALLOWEEN 2. john carpenter's music still freaks me out to this day. had many a'nightmare due to michael myers.


----------



## Copchick

Wow, this requires some thought. I think it was Frankenstein. I was terrified of Frankenstein. I remember that around that age I had seen the movie I went trick or treating in the neighborhood. In the next block of our street there was a man dressed as Frankenstein sitting on a chair on his porch. All he did was motion slowly with his hand, beckening, while he said soflty yet sternly "Come, come". I screamed and went behind my mom's legs I was so scared. I wouldn't go near that house throughout my remaining childhood years on that street!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Stephen King's It. Yet, Im not afraid of clowns? Go figure.


----------



## Moon Dog

A made for TV movie - Terror at 30,000 feet.

Not scary by today's standards, sure scared the heck out of a seven year old back in the day!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hard to remember the very first one but we watched a weekend show called Shock Theater in the early 1970s. It played a lot of old B&W horror movies.

The first I can remember well would be The Creature from the Black Lagoon. Other early ones were The Wolfman and some mummy movie with a gypsy and a mummy with lame left leg. It dragged when he walked.


----------



## aquariumreef

House of a Thousand Corpses? I dunno, don't like scary movies.


----------



## scarrycher

*first scarry movie*

I dont rember the year, I do know it was in B&W,it was the original BLOB...when that thing came out of the pin setting area in the bowling alley I went under the covers


----------



## Hysteria17

My first horror movie was Scream about 6 years ago when I was 11. I got the movie from my Aunt and Uncle and it's still one of my favorite movie series to date. Realy hoping they come out with a fith one.


----------



## highbury

I vaguely remember being at a drive-in movie with my parents and seeing Danny riding his big wheel down the hotel hallway in The Shining. I must have been about 7.


----------



## pamelakumar

First ever horror/monster movie that I saw was 'Wrong Turn'. It was very eerie and creepy. I had to watch it in parts as I really could not see the whole movie because of its horrifying scenes.


----------



## BugFreak

I'm showing my (young) age here but I think my first horror movie was Creep Show. It is at least the first one I can remember.


----------



## Mattimus

My first nightmares were of this bad-machine:










Maximum-overdrive made me afraid of my big-wheel.


----------



## niblique71

I can't remember the name of this movie but it was a cheezy black and white deal and the only thing I remember is a pilot ejecting and getting eaten by this gigantic Cheezy looking bird with Teeth. This thing was Godzilla huge...


But the first movie that I can remember the name of was "Them", the classic Nuclear Mutation movie with those giant Ants.


----------



## tjc67

I can not remember which I saw first- Poltergeist at the drive in or Terror Train on cable (my babysitter was watching it).


----------



## Hauntiholik

I guess the first one I saw was Jaws. After that was Dark Night of the Scarecrow.


----------



## kauldron

I can't remember if the first scary movie I saw was either Friday the 13th part 1 or Creepshow. The first movie I remember being scared at though was definetly Poltergeist. When the clown pulls the boy under the bed, still gives me the creeps.


----------



## Death's Door

Hmmmmm...Kinda hard to say because I watched horror movies all my life. I don't know which one it was but both were in 1975 - Satan's Triangle (made for tv movie) and Trilogy of Terror. Both scared the crap out of me.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I believe mine was The Blob.


----------



## Lunatic

One of my first was the original "Haunting of Hill House".


----------



## Will Reid

Can't remember... maybe The Wolf Man (1941)?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I think mine was the old 1950/60's movie "_The War of the Worlds_" I was really young and it was terrifying. I can still vividly remember being told not to stay up and watch scary movies and then later being to scared to admit what I had done. I feared my parents just as much as evil aliens! lol.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

I was a spooky/monster kid - but I know what hooked me. I was around 6-7 (maybe younger) when I saw The Exorcist - and I was terrified and totally hooked on the genre. I watched virtually nothing but horror films for the next decade, with an occasional fantasy film thrown in. I have refused to watch the film again, not because I'm scared but because I want that memory intact - ah, nostalgia.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Little Haunter

First horror movie was Nosferatu


----------



## Odette

The very first Horror movie I can recall watching is Jaws. I was really little, my mom and dad took me to the local Drive Inn to watch it. They wasn't like most parents who wouldn't ever think about letting their children watch that kind of stuff. I remember watching all kinds of scary movies in the 70's with them...The Omen, Phantasm, Burnt Offerings, I can go on and on...I was born in 1972 by the way.


----------



## highbury

My first exposure to horror was sitting in the back of my parents' car at the drive-in, watching the scene where Danny pedals his Big Wheel down the deserted halls of the hotel in _The Shining_. It was 1980, so I was 7. I also remember seeing a book in elementary school that had a photo of Lon Chaney as _The Phantom of the Opera_. Something about that photo had me transfixed and I still remember it vividly today...


----------



## Atrium Pool

Like most people, I would have to take a guess and I could be wrong.

Anyway, my mother kind of got me into horror. I suppose you might describe her as a kind of pop-horror fan during that whole Stephen King boom in the mid-80's. So, my first horror exposure was pretty much Children of the Corn, Carrie, IT, Christine, Misery- one of those movies, most likely. I also saw The Omen at a very young age. Mom was a big occult-horror fan. My dad was not a huge movie-watcher as a kid, and my mom was- so that's how I got really interested in movies.


----------



## Lady in White

I'm not sure which was the first, but I distinctly remember three movies that scared me as a very young child, around age five, I would guess. "Tarantula", 



"The Creature from the Black Lagoon" and one other movie of which I can only remember a scene. It had a decapitated woman's head with all these things hanging from the neck, that in hindsight, looked like a bunch of unraveled cassette tape. It wasn't "The Brain that Wouldn't Die", but very similar. Creeped me out big time!


----------



## Shiva

"Night of the Living Dead". When it first came out it was making the drive-in circuit and I think we say it around eight times that summer -- to my Mom's chagrin. She hated it, and it turned me into a horror fan for life!


----------



## DTRobers

Okay, you are all making me feel very old! I was a dinosaur nut as a child and my father very patiently sat through numerous "giant monster" films with me. The 1st that I recall seeing in the theater was GIGANTIS THE FIRE MONSTER (aka GODZILLA RETURNS) on a double bill with TEENAGERS FROM OUTER SPACE. When I became a full horror fan in the mid 60s the first horror films that I saw in a theater was the double feature DRACULA PRINCE OF DARKNESS/ PLAGUE OF THE ZOMBIES. A couple of years later WGN channel 9 out of Chicago began "Creature Features" on Saturday nights which showed 2 of the Universal classic horror films each week. At the same time the original Svenghoolie (Jerry G. Bishop) was showing an eclectic collection of low budget terror films on Screaming Yellow Theater each Friday night.


----------

